# How much can you really make as an Uber driver?



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Interesting calculations. No depreciation, which is odd. I suppose you could put it in cleaning?

Note, I have nothing to do with finder.com.au etc etc....

https://www.finder.com.au/uber-driver-income-calculator

I have my depreciation os $800 per month here (Extras).... and it looks about right to me...


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

I have to question the inclusion of depreciation. All car values depreciate over time. Uber cars just devalue quicker but, it is tax deductible. My car is depreciating at the same rate I am paying it off so, it is paid for through the tax deduction.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

wrb said:


> I have to question the inclusion of depreciation. All car values depreciate over time. Uber cars just devalue quicker but, it is tax deductible. My car is depreciating at the same rate I am paying it off so, it is paid for through the tax deduction.


Ahh, no. A tax deduction is essentially a discount on an expense rather than a 100% rebate of it. You keep more in your pocket by minimising your expenses and avoiding unnecessary expenses. Depreciation is a very real expense that reduces your net worth, and absolutely it should be included. If people put aside 5-15 cents for every kilometer they travelled (depending on the next car they want to get), they would be able to buy their next car without having to get a loan, could avoid interest payments, etc.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

If your only making 4,200 a month, your barely getting by... 
60+ is needed to gain any value out of this ventue ... ubr X is the bottom of the barrel...


----------



## Hamburgler (May 14, 2017)

Agree Uber X is the bottom of the barrel


----------



## Sheep Ant (May 15, 2017)

Just enough to keep you coming back for more.
Until eventually you become dependent on Uber and find yourself working 18hour shifts to cover servicing costs.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

UberDriverAU said:


> Ahh, no. A tax deduction is essentially a discount on an expense rather than a 100% rebate of it. You keep more in your pocket by minimising your expenses and avoiding unnecessary expenses. Depreciation is a very real expense that reduces your net worth, and absolutely it should be included. If people put aside 5-15 cents for every kilometer they travelled (depending on the next car they want to get), they would be able to buy their next car without having to get a loan, could avoid interest payments, etc.


yes 10 cents for every kilometer traveled , or 20 cents for every paid km.. sure brings that dollar per k base rate down ones you take out ubers 25 cents, then 20 cents car replacement, 10 cents maintainence/servicing then 20 cents fuel, don't it?.. 
(not much left really)


----------

